# Battery leaked in my Olight S15 Baton. I need some help with this, please.



## mickeyfinn (Feb 4, 2020)

Hey,

I had a battery leak in my Olight S15 Baton. This is one of my favorites. I've had it for years.

Olight doesn't make them anymore.

I went to *Bay looking for a replacement and only saw a couple. They were going for $150 - $200.

Anyway, I can't get the battery out. It's frozen, really stuck in there.

Should I send it to Olight or is there a trick to removing frozen batteries?

Thank you.


----------



## Strintguy (Feb 4, 2020)

Just curious what kind of battery? And good luck for repair or replacement.


----------



## mickeyfinn (Feb 4, 2020)

Strintguy said:


> Just curious what kind of battery? And good luck for repair or replacement.



I'm not sure of the battery. I can only see the bottom of it.

I think it's one of those generic 14500 rechargeables.


----------



## Strintguy (Feb 4, 2020)

Someone in here has got to have some good advice for this, other than the standard "buy more lights" (which we all love)


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Feb 4, 2020)

Probably an alkaleak did it, maybe if you are lucky it will be a brand that has a replacement warranty if it leaks. Getting alkaleaks out of stuff can be tough especially if they swell up in tubes they end up stuck like epoxy. Even if you get the battery out the tube and perhaps the electronics can be damaged.


----------



## mickeyfinn (Feb 4, 2020)

I guess I should send it to Olight to determine if it can be fixed, and if it can be fixed, what the cost would be.


----------



## bigburly912 (Feb 4, 2020)

There was a member here recently that cleaned up a pretty bad mess of a leak in a light. Search function should turn it up. I’m on my phone or id try to find it for ya.


----------



## mickeyfinn (Feb 4, 2020)

Bigburly912 said:


> There was a member here recently that cleaned up a pretty bad mess of a leak in a light. Search function should turn it up. I’m on my phone or id try to find it for ya.



The first thing I did was search for a solution here.

Maybe I didn't use the right keywords.

I've ALWAYS had trouble using the search engine here.


----------



## martinaee (Feb 5, 2020)

Wait, Olight makes 1AA baton lights? How did I not know that.... I gotta look into those. Or was that only for that model in the past?


----------



## thermal guy (Feb 7, 2020)

mickeyfinn said:


> I'm not sure of the battery. I can only see the bottom of it.
> 
> I think it's one of those generic 14500 rechargeables.




I’m confused here. You say you have had this for years but you don’t know what kind/type of battery it is? Is that correct or am I reading this wrong.


----------



## mickeyfinn (Feb 7, 2020)

thermal guy said:


> I’m confused here. You say you have had this for years but you don’t know what kind/type of battery it is? Is that correct or am I reading this wrong.



I know it takes AAs as well as 14500 lithium ions.

I'm just not sure which type I had in it that leaked and I can't get it out to look at it.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Feb 7, 2020)

mickeyfinn said:


> I know it takes AAs as well as 14500 lithium ions.
> 
> I'm just not sure which type I had in it that leaked and I can't get it out to look at it.



I seriously doubt the 14500 leaked. Lithium ion batteries leaking is rather rare from what I've heard.


----------



## Tejasandre (Feb 7, 2020)

Is one end sealed? I had a different olight was able to open top & bottom & push the battery out.


----------



## mickeyfinn (Feb 8, 2020)

I believe it only opens from the bottom. If it opens from the top, I can't see how it's done.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Feb 8, 2020)

http://budgetlightforum.com/node/27032#comment-509343
This may help if you can remove the reflector and pill maybe you can push the battery out from the front (or back perhaps)


----------



## bigburly912 (Feb 8, 2020)

I would drill a small hole in the end of the battery you can get to. Run a screw in it and yank it out. I’m like lynx_arc. It’s gotta be an alkaleak. Yank it/twist it out. Wear gloves.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Feb 8, 2020)

Bigburly912 said:


> I would drill a small hole in the end of the battery you can get to. Run a screw in it and yank it out. I’m like lynx_arc. It’s gotta be an alkaleak. Yank it/twist it out. Wear gloves.


Good luck on that. I found a minimag with 2 alkaleaks in it and did the screw bit and yanked the bottom off the battery and then grabbed the side of the battery with needlenose pliers and pulled and twisted and it still wouldn't budge like the goo swelled the battery and then cemented it to the tube for good. I tossed the light in the trash after that it was an incan model so no great loss to me.


----------



## Blades (Feb 8, 2020)

Try putting it in a freezer. Sometimes it will help with removing the battery.


----------



## bigburly912 (Feb 8, 2020)

Lynx_Arc said:


> Good luck on that. I found a minimag with 2 alkaleaks in it and did the screw bit and yanked the bottom off the battery and then grabbed the side of the battery with needlenose pliers and pulled and twisted and it still wouldn't budge like the goo swelled the battery and then cemented it to the tube for good. I tossed the light in the trash after that it was an incan model so no great loss to me.



After the bottom pulled off you shoulda hit it with a Dremel bit to clean the mess off the inside a lot of work but possible to clean out.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Feb 8, 2020)

Bigburly912 said:


> After the bottom pulled off you shoulda hit it with a Dremel bit to clean the mess off the inside a lot of work but possible to clean out.



Way too much work and I don't have a long enough dremel bit to get all the way to the top of the bottom cell to get it out then what if the top cell also barfed just the same I would need a dremel bit about 4 inches or so long and on top of that it could have damaged the contacts on the light itself at the top which isn't worth replacing. That is the problem with metal tube LED lights and alkaleaks once they spew you have to go boohoo. Good friends don't let friends use alkaleaks in nice flashlights.


----------



## spoonrobot (Feb 12, 2020)

mickeyfinn said:


> I went to *Bay looking for a replacement and only saw a couple. They were going for $150 - $200.



The S15 is one of my favorite lights. Have a pair I've used for hundreds of hours as bike lights and then work lights. 

Interestingly, there appears to be a clone that works on both AA NIMH and 14500 Li-Ion batteries: https://www.banggood.com/On-The-Roa...il-Portable-EDC-LED-Flashlight-p-1337933.html

I'm going to pick one up myself just to see, be neat to have a more updated S15 - even if it is a clone.


----------



## mickeyfinn (Feb 18, 2020)

spoonrobot said:


> The S15 is one of my favorite lights. Have a pair I've used for hundreds of hours as bike lights and then work lights.
> 
> Interestingly, there appears to be a clone that works on both AA NIMH and 14500 Li-Ion batteries: https://www.banggood.com/On-The-Roa...il-Portable-EDC-LED-Flashlight-p-1337933.html
> 
> I'm going to pick one up myself just to see, be neat to have a more updated S15 - even if it is a clone.



Hi,

I wasn't able to order one. I think they may be out of stock.

Were you able to order one?

Thanks.


----------



## mikekoz (Feb 19, 2020)

I was just on Olights webpage and I find it interesting that they appear to not make AA lights anymore! I have a Baton at home, but I think mine uses 2AA's. Not sure of the model number. I was going to suggest trying a new model like the S15! I only paid about 30-40 dollars for mine when I got it. Not sure who on Ebay would think that they were worth $200.00!! :thinking: My feeling is that unless Olight is willing to replace it under warranty, the cost for repair would exceed what the light is worth.


----------



## spoonrobot (Feb 21, 2020)

mickeyfinn said:


> Hi,
> 
> I wasn't able to order one. I think they may be out of stock.
> 
> ...



I ordered one fine but then the order was canceled a few days ago. Not sure if it's a stock issue or something to do with Coronavirus.


----------



## Atlascycle (Dec 14, 2020)

Strintguy said:


> Just curious what kind of battery? And good luck for repair or replacement.




Has got to have been a Duracell. that is the only batteries that I personally have ever had leak in a light.


----------



## thermal guy (Dec 15, 2020)

You know it’s funny you say that. I have bought the cheapest crap AA’s you can buy. Like 3 bucks for 12. And had them in old lights in my old car for years. No leaks and still works. Get the expensive stuff for my mag’s in the house. There shot in 3 months. I don’t bother with any of them anymore.


----------



## adamlau (Dec 17, 2020)

Yep. Though I have had others leak, Duras are definitely notorious for leaking. We currently have zero alkalines in use at home. Everything is either eneloop/eneloop Pro/Energizer Recharge/Energizer Lithium (including 9v).


----------



## Chicken Drumstick (Dec 17, 2020)

martinaee said:


> Wait, Olight makes 1AA baton lights? How did I not know that.... I gotta look into those. Or was that only for that model in the past?


The S15 is an older model.

I have one. It is ok, but personally quite a lot of design flaws.

On an AA the output is pretty hopeless tbh. Really very badly performing.

On a 14500 the output was ok, but runtimes are so low to the point of it not being worth using with Li-ion. As it would drop out of regulation and dim. If you only used it on low modes it was ok, but then an Eneloop would likely serve you better.

I found it ran best on 2AA (Eneloop, would never use alkaleaks). And would be able to sustain output and regulation way better than a 14500. The snag here is, the S15 has a tailcap magnet, but it is not strong enough to hold the Baton when in 2AA mode unless it is pointing down. At an angle or horizontal it would just fall off.

The electronic switch is also of the type that will activate in your pocket very easily, so made it a poor EDC light. Also being an electronic switch, it is no good as a backup light either unless you physically lock out the tailcap. It will just drain the batteries otherwise.

Output and beam profile were pretty good however, despite being a horrid cool white tint.

All said and done, I don't think I've used mine in about 3 years now. Which likely says something to the real world issues in making use of such a light.


----------



## jabe1 (Dec 21, 2020)

I would put it in a ziplock in boiling water for a few minutes; then see if the head will spin off. It will take some muscle and a way to grip it. Try a mousepad or wrap the parts with rubberbands. Then you can push the offending battery out with a dowel.

Quite a bit of work for an older light, but if you really like it...


----------

